# Puppies first grooming



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's our new puppy Lorenzo after his first grooming. I had a hard time knowing the puppy fluff was going to be gone, but he looked so sweet when done! Easter ribbon and all, he's a keeper!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the new pup. Lorenzo is a little cutie! How old is he?


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

He's five months. I think he's going to be small, although his paws are pretty big.


----------



## LexisMom (Feb 16, 2010)

oh my he is so very handsome


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute! Mini or Standard? Is he red??


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, he is red, and a standard!


----------



## dbloomer98 (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He's a cute little munchkin! He is so sweet all done up with his little ribbon for the holiday. Where are you in Massachusetts. I live just over the border in Vermont.
_


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

proudpoodlelover said:


> He's five months. I think he's going to be small, although his paws are pretty big.


Jasper is also 5 months old. How big is your guy? Jas is probably 35 pounds and around 20". 

Congratulations again, he is really cute!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh isn't he just CUTE!!! 
very nice cut


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Cute furkid!!  Where did you get him? I have a red standard girl. She's 7 months old and around 21 3/4 inches at the shoulder and probably close to 40 lbs... do you have more pictures?


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

We're in Wellesley Hills.


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

He's 16-17" and I'm guessing 22-25 lbs. Don't have a scale, but he was 21 lbs. three weeks ago at the vet, and he's bigger now.

His breeder said he would probably top out at 19" and 40 lbs. Our last spoo was 62 lbs., so this is a change.


----------



## proudpoodlelover (Jan 14, 2010)

*More on Puppy Lorenzo*



plumcrazy said:


> Cute furkid!!  Where did you get him? I have a red standard girl. She's 7 months old and around 21 3/4 inches at the shoulder and probably close to 40 lbs... do you have more pictures?


He's cute all right! Where we got him is a very long, interesting story. In a nutshell: We got him from Irina Markova. She is a Russian trainer who has a poodle circus act (My Talented Dogs). She came from Russia with her dogs years ago, and has been keeping the line going since. Doesn't keep the boys, says they are unruly as pups, and get lazy when neutered! 

Someone just did a documentary about her which was at the Sundance Film Festival "The Poodle Trainer". Her dogs are her babies for sure. And I know he will be small, as she breeds with size in mind.

So thus, we named our sweetie "Lorenzo, the Lion Tamer", to keep him in touch with his roots, and he looked like a lion when we got him. His Mom is the prima of her show. He's brilliant for sure, and a love.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awe, he's a little cutie! He still looks really puppy-ish for 5 months! Maybe it's the fluffy face! I have a red Standard as well, he's 9 months and about 35lbs and 20 inches... our boys will probably be similar in size when they're full grown. I love the smaller standards


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I like his cut, it suits him.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

sooo cute!


----------

